# لماذا طرد آدم من الجنة؟؟



## hero2b (26 فبراير 2010)

********** *
سؤالي

لماذا طرد آدم من الجنة حسب العقيدة المسيحية؟؟؟


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (26 فبراير 2010)

الأيات ١٧ ١٦:

١٦ " واوصى الرب الاله ادم قائلا من جميع شجر الجنة تاكل اكلا ١٧ واما شجرة معرفة
الخير والشر فلا تاكل منها لانك يوم تاكل منها موتا تموت"​
هذه الأيات هي شرط الإستمرار في هذه الحياة والشركة الحلوة مع الله. هنا نجد الوصية
والوصية هي:-

١. إعلان حرية إرادة الإنسان فمع الحرية لابد من وصية.

٢. شرط الإستمرارية في هذا النوع من الحياة.

ونجد هنا نتيجة عدم طاعة الوصية…موتًا تموت: فالإنسان لم يخلق ليموت بل ليحيا ولكن "أنا
أختطفت لي قضية الموت… القداس الغريغوري". وهذه ليست عقوبة بقدر ما هي نتيجة يحذر
الله آدم منها. أن الإنفصال عنه = موت. ومن هنا نري ان الوصية ليست حرمانًا بل هي
الطريق للتمتع بالفرح والقداسة مع الله. أما الموت فهو الثمرة الطبيعية للخطية. ومن محبة الله
للإنسان فهو لم يلعن الإنسان بسبب الخطية بل لعن الأرض ولعن الحية.



(كان آدم في الجنة مثل شخص ضعيف في غرفة معتمة أعطي له الطبيب وصية، أنه لو
خرج منها ستقابله الميكروبات فيمرض ويموت. وخرج الشخص فأصيب بالأمراض فأعطي
الله الوصايا العشر كنصائح مثلما يعطي الطبيب نصائح للمريض حتي يطيل عمره بقدر
الإمكان).


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (26 فبراير 2010)

أية ١:

١ وكانت الحية احيل جميع حيوانات البرية التي عملها الرب الاله فقالت للمراة احقا قال
الله لا تاكلا من كل شجر الجنة"​

كانت الحية أحيل-:

الحية تدور وتلتف وتخادع وهكذا إبليس.. وماذا قالت الحية "أحقا قال الله لا تأكلا من كل
شجر الجنة"
قولها أحقًا: هي تريد ان تقول ان الله ظالم إذ أمر بهذا وعليكم أن لا تطيعوه وقولها من كل
شجر الجنة: هذا كذب، هي دست الكذب وسط أقوال صادقة. فالله تكلم فعلا مع آدم وحواء
وأعطاهما وصية والوصية كانت أن يأكلا من كل شجر الجنة ولكن شجرة واحدة ممنوعة
عنهما. ولكن الكذب هنا أنها إدعت أن الله منعهما من الأكل من كل شجر الجنة حتي تثير
المرأة ضد الله. وكما قال المسيح عن الشيطان هو كذاب وأبو الكذاب وهدفه من الكذب
والخداع هو هلاك البشر فهو كان قتالا للناس منذ البدء (يو ٤٤:٨ ) ولاحظ طريقة إبليس فهو
يدخل كذبة صغيرة في وسط كلام صادق.

جزء صدق + جزء خداع = خداع أكثر



وإذا قبل الإنسان هذا الطعم ودخل في حوار مع إبليس يبدأ إبليس في زيادة الكذب فحواء كان
يجب أن تصمت وألا تبادل الحية الحديث "المباحثات الغبية والسخيفة فإجتنبها  ٢تي ٢٣:2
طالما هي إكتشفت أن هناك جزء من الكلام به كذب، كان عليها أن تكف ولا تسلم نفسها في
أيدي من يتأمر عليها. لكنها طرحت دررها أمام الخنازير مت ٦:٧ فداستها الخنازير والتفتت
فمزقتها. إبليس لا يقتحم حياتنا بالعنف ولكن نحن الذين نقبل أضاليله فنسمح له بالتسلل إلي
أعماقنا. ونحن الذين نسلم له قيادة إرادتنا فيسيطر علي القلب والفكر والحواس وبذلك نسقط
تحت عبوديته المرة.


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (26 فبراير 2010)

آية ٣:
٣ " واما ثمر الشجرة التي في وسط الجنة فقال الله لا تاكلا منه ولا تمساه لئلا تموتا"​
"فقال الله لا تاكلا منه ولا تمساه لئلا تموتا"
قولها لا تمساه: هو زيادة في الكلام تظهر الله بمظهر المتشدد (مبالغة في الكلام(
لئلا تموتا: هو تشكيك في قرار الله الذي قال "موتًا تموتا" بالتأكيد. إذن المرأة سايرت الحية
في الإستخفاف بكلام الله والإستهانة به: هذه ثمرة معاشرة الأشرار… إذأ في مجلس
المستهزئين لا نجلس. إذا بدأت المراة هنا تستجيب للخداع بأن أظهرت الله في موقف المتشدد
وشككت في قراراته. لذلك فهي أعطت الفرصة للحية بأن يكون هناك المزيد من التشكيك.
طريقة الشيطان المستمرة مع الإنسان-:

١. تشكيك في محبة الله مدعيًا أن الوصية ثقيلة: فإذا وافق الإنسان وتبرم وتذمر.

٢. يقدم إقناعات ويسهل طريق الخطية لعقل الشخص

٣. مخاطبة الشهوة وإثارة الحاجة إليها: ثم دفع الإنسان المستسلم للسقوط.

٤. ترك الإنسان للموت واليأس.


----------



## hero2b (26 فبراير 2010)

*جميل جدا الكلام دا*

*لكن*

*نشوف الآيتين دوول*

*(الفانديك)(التكوين)(Gn-3-22)(. وقال الرب الاله هوذا الانسان قد صار كواحد منا عارفا الخير والشر.والآن لعله يمد يده ويأخذ من شجرة الحياة ايضا ويأكل ويحيا الى الابد.)*


*(الفانديك)(التكوين)(Gn-3-23)(فاخرجه الرب الاله من جنة عدن ليعمل الارض التي أخذ منها.)*


*اذا خروج آدم لم يكن لأنه اكل من الشجرة بل لأن الرب الاله خاف أن يأكل آدم من شحرة الحياة ويصبح مثله يحيا الى الابد...*

*ما تعليقكم؟؟؟*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (26 فبراير 2010)

الايات 4،5:

" فقالت الحية للمراة لن تموتا ٥ بل الله عالم انه يوم تاكلان منه تنفتح اعينكما
وتكونان كالله عارفين الخير والشر"​

" لن تموتا…تنفتح اعينكما وتكونان كالله عارفين الخير والشر"
الشيطان لا يملك سوي أن يقدم وعودًا كاذبة. " لن تموتا… تنفتح أعينكما… تكونان كالله" لكن
الله لا يقدم وعود بل هو الذي خلق كل شئ لأجلي وإبليس لم يعطني شئ سوي الكذب. وحتي
المعرفة التي يدعي إبليس أن الإنسان سيحصل عليها هي معرفة وإختبار شريرين لا يجد
الإنسان من ورائهما إلا الغم "من إزداد علمًا إزداد غمًا."
ولاحظ كبرياء الإنسان الذي يريد أن يكون كالله. ورداءة فكر الإنسان أن ينظر للشيطان
كمحل ثقة أكثر من الله، مع أن الله أظهر إرادته الحسنة بأعماله. مع أنه كان يليق بالإنسان أن
يدرك العدو من كلامه المناقض لأقوال الله. حقا قال أغسطينوس القائد (الله) يقدم وصية
للحياة والمهلك (إبليس) يقترح خدعة ليهلكنا.


----------



## hero2b (26 فبراير 2010)

استاذي الفاضل أنا طلبت سبب وليس شرح


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (26 فبراير 2010)

hero2b قال:


> *جميل جدا الكلام دا*
> 
> *لكن*
> 
> ...


 

أية ٢٢:​ 
٢٢ " وقال الرب الاله هوذا الانسان قد صار كواحد منا عارفا الخير والشر والان لعله يمد
يده وياخذ من شجرة الحياة ايضا وياكل ويحيا الى الابد"​ 

حبيبي واخي :hero2b


اقرأ جيدا هنا​ 

قد صار كواحد منا: *# ...................... # *
هذاما كان الإنسان يأمله. فالله لقداسته يعرف الشر ويكرهه. أما الإنسان لضعفه فصار يعرف
الشر ويشتهيه وهذا هو ما أورثه آدم للبشرية.*# ...................... #*
الإنسان لا يستطيع ان يحيا من ذاته للأبد لذلك وضع الله طريقة يحيا بها وهي شجرة الحياة.
والأن بعد أن وقعت علي الإنسان عقوبة الموت كان لابد ان يحرم من شجرة الحياة ولكن
داخل كل عقوبة هناك بركة. فكان يجب أن يموت آدم حتي يتخلص من جسد الخطية. 
وصار الموت علاجًا لأنه يضع حدًا للشرور.فالله لا يريد للإنسان أن يحيا بجسد شوهته الخطية.


ارجو ان تكون وضحت الامور لك​ 
ربنا يبارك


سلام السيد المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل​


----------



## hero2b (26 فبراير 2010)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> أية ٢٢:
> 
> ٢٢ " وقال الرب الاله هوذا الانسان قد صار كواحد منا عارفا الخير والشر والان لعله يمد
> يده وياخذ من شجرة الحياة ايضا وياكل ويحيا الى الابد"​
> ...


 




- اذا كان الموت هو العلاج للتخلص من المعصية... فايه لازمة الصلب والفداء ..

- واذا كان الصلب لتخليص البشرية من الخطيئة ... ليه الانسان ما زال بيموت طالما ان الخطيئة اتغفرت خلاص

- ليه الحيوانات بتموت..؟؟

بس هو دا الي مش فاهمه


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (26 فبراير 2010)

مما تكوّنت خطيئة آدم؟​ 
آدم أول الخليقة، سقط بخديعة الحية. تذوّق الشجرة التي منها أمره الرب بالاّ يأكل. لهذا سُلّم إلى تأديبات عظيمة: الفساد والموت وتذليل زهوه. لكي يعط حكماً عندما يدين الرب لسبب ما، وحكمه صار الأعمال والعقاب الأبد، ولم يعد هناك أي إمكانية لإبطال هذا الحكم الصادر عن قضاء الله. ​ 
لكن افتكروا الآن: أخطأ آدم خطيئة كبيرة إذ لم يُطيع الله، لكنه صدّق أقوال الحية. قارنوا الله بالحية، وسوف ترون كم هي عظيمة خطيئة آدم الحكيم. في حكمته العظيمة أعطى أسماء لكل الحيوانات (تك 19:2-20). ولكن بكل وجه صدّق الحية وليس الله،  
 فتذوّق، وعرف مباشرة عريه، وبدل أن يصبح إلهاً أصبح قابلاً للفساد، وكفاسد صار قابلاً للموت. ​ 


كيف صار كل الناس، بسبب خطيئته، قابلين للفساد والموت؟​ 

حكم الله يبقى إلى الأبد كعقاب أبدي. وكلنا نحن البشر أصبحنا قابلين للفساد والموت، وليس هناك ما يزيح هذا الحكم العظيم المرعب. وإذ ليس هناك إمكانية لرفع هذا الحكم، فما هي الفائدة في الحكمة أو الثروة أو السلطة أو حتى في العالم كله؟ 
لهذا السبب، ابن الله ذو القدرة الكليّة، الرب يسوع المسيح، واضع نفسه في مكان آدم. وبالحقيقة قد واضع نفسه حتى إلى موت الصليب. كلمة الصليب، كما يقول الكتاب المقدّس، هي "مَلْعُونٌ كُلُّ مَنْ عُلِّقَ عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ" (غل 13:3)

أخذ آدم من ثمرة الشجرة بدون أن يكون محتاجًا لها، وهي الشجرة التي أوصاه الله بألاّ يذوقها، منذراً إياه بأن يموت إذا تذوقها. لقد تذوّق ومات. علنا أن نعرف بما أنّ للإنسان جسد ونفس، فعنده موتان: موت النفس وموت الجسد. وعلى المنوال نفسه، هناك أيضًا بقاءان: بقاء النفس وبقاء الجسد، بالرغم من أنهما في إنسان واحد، لأن النفس والجسد هما إنسان واحد. 

وهكذا، آدم مات بالروح مباشرة ما أن تذوّق. ولاحقًا، بعد تسعمئة وثلاثين سنة مات بالجسد. فكما أنّ موت الجسد هو افتراق النفس عنه، كذلك موت النفس هو افتراقها عن الروح القدس الذي به خلق الله الإنسان وسرّ بأن يظلله حتى يعيش كالملائكة مستنيراً دائماً بالروح القدس ويبقى صامدًا في وجه الشر. لاحقاً، لهذا السبب، صار كل الجنس البشري قابلاً للموت في الجسد والنفس، تمامًا كما صار آدم الأب الأوّل. لم يعد الإنسان كما خلقه الله. ولم يعد هناك أي إمكانية لأن يصبح أيّ مخلوق كما كان آدم قبل عصيانه الوصية. لكنه كان ضرورياً أن يوجد إنسان مثل هذا. 



كيف حرّر الإله المحب البشر الجنس البشري من الفساد والموت بواسطة تدبير التجسد؟​ 

وهكذا الله، رغبةً منه في أن يكون الإنسان مثل آدم عند خلقه في البدء، أرسل إلى الأرض في الزمان الأخير ابنه الوحيد. فأتى وتجسّد وقبل لحم ودم بلا خطية حتى يكون إلهًا كاملاً وإنسانًا كاملاً، وهكذا يكون للألوهة إنسان مستحق لها [1] . 


وانظروا إلى هذا الإنسان! لم يكن ولا يوجد اليوم ولن يكون مثله. ولكن لماذا صار المسيح هذا الإنسان؟ لكي يحفظ الشريعة والوصايا، وهكذا ليدخل في معركة مع الشرير ويغلبه. الله المتجسد . إذ لو كان المسيح الإله فقط، أي الذي أعطى الوصايا والشريعة، فكيف له ألاّ يحفظ ما أعطاه بنفسه؟ وإذا كان هو الله، كما هو بالحقيقة، فكيف يمكن له أن يُخدَع أو يُضلّل بتحايل الشيطان؟ فالشيطان  قام مصارعًا المسيح. لكن هذا كان حتى يتمّ سر عظيم مهيب، أي حتى أنّ المسيح البار من الخطية يتألّم، وعبر هذا الألم يحصل آدم الذي أخطأ على الغفران. ، علّقت يدا ورجلا المسيح البار وبدل تذوّق الثمرة، كان طعم المرّ والخل، وبدل موت آدم كان موت المسيح. 


ثم ماذا جرى؟ رقد المسيح في القبر لثلاثة أيام، ولكي يُظهر أنّ التدبير هو عمل الثالوث كله حتى ولو كان الوحيد الذي تجسّد وتألّم. وممّا يتكوّن هذا التدبير؟ أحد أقانيم الثالوث القدّوس، أي إبن الله وكلمته، حتى يُغفّر عصيان آدم الأول خيرياً بسبب هذا العمل العظيم المهيب أي بسبب الضحية المسيح ولكي تتمّ بقوتها ولادة جديدة وإعادة خلق للإنسان . منذ ذلك الحين، وبعد أن يموتوا فيه عن هذا العالم الشرير، هم أحياء وكأنهم أُقيموا من الأموات أي أن نفوسهم قد أتت إلى الحياة مجدداً وحصلت على نعمة الروح القدس ويشعّون بطريقة تفوق الطبيعة. وكونهم بهذا صاروا مستحقين لأن يكونوا مشاركين مع الله  

بعد هذا لا يعود ممكناً للخطيئة أن تتسلّط عليهم أو أن تستبد بهم، لأنهم آلهة بالنعمة [3]. بما أنّ آدم سقط تحت اللعنة وعِبره كل البشر المتحدّرين منه، إذًا حكم الله المتعلّق بهذا لا يمكن إبطاله، وبالتالي المسيح كان لعنة لنا من خلال تعليقه على الصليب لكي يقدّم نفسه ذبيحة لله كما قيل، ولكي يُوفِّي حكم الله بقيمة الذبيحة الكبيرة. إذ ما هو الأعظم من الله، كما أنه لا يوجد في الخليقة المنظورة ما هو أعظم من الإنسان (لأن كل شيء خُلق من أجله)، كذلك الله هو أعلى من كل المخلوقات بشكل لا يٌقارَن ولا يستطيع أي شيء أن يقارَن به، لا الخليقة المنظورة ولا غي المنظورة. 


وهكذا، الله، الأعلى من كل من يُقارن من كل خليقة منظورة وغير منظورة، قبل الطبيعة البشرية. .  وسوف يقيم أيضاً كل البشر في اليوم الأخير عند نهاية هذا العالم. وإلى هذا، نفوس الذين يؤمنون بيسوع المسيح ابن الله، بهذه الذبيحة العظيمة الرهيبة، يقيمنا الله في الحياة الحاضرة. والنعمة التي يعطيها الروح القدس التي يمنحها لكل مؤمن حقيقي وكأنها نفس جديدة هي إشارة إلى هذه القيامة. إن نفس المسيحي هذه تسمّى "جديرة بالثقة" أو مؤمنة، لأنها مؤتمنة على الروح القدس الذي من الله وهي مقبولة منه. فروح الله هو الحياة الأبدية، لأن الروح القدس هو الله الأزلي المنبثق من الله الآب.


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 فبراير 2010)

> - حضرتك افترضت منين ان دي نبوءة للتجسد؟؟؟


تانى هانرجع لشغل ودنك منين يا جحا ؟



> - اذا كان الموت هو العلاج للتخلص من المعصية... فايه لازمة الصلب والفداء ..



هههههه جميل اوى كلامك !
هو الفداء والصلب دول مش هم الموت ولا اية ؟



> - واذا كان الصلب لتخليص البشرية من الخطيئة ... ليه الانسان ما زال بيموت طالما ان الخطيئة اتغفرت خلاص



الصلب ليس فقط لتخليص الإنسان من الخطية بل ايضا من عقوبتها وعقوبتها هى الموت والموت له صور عديده احدها هو الموت الجسدى ونستمر فى الموت الجسدى لأنه لايوجد انسان بلا خطية !

هذا اولا 
ثانيا : مين اللى قال ان الخطية اتغفرت بالصورة دى ؟؟

الخطية اتغفرت للمعتمد ( عماد ) هذة الخطية الأولى واصبح الإنسان يخطئ ويقوم كل يوم بدم يسوع المسيح الإله الحقيقى 

فالمسيح لم يمت ليعصمنا عن الخطية بل ان يعطينا الحياة التى لن ننالها الا إذا جاهدنا فى حياتنا بممرارسة الأسرار المقدسة الى ان نصل اليه !





> - ليه الحيوانات بتموت..؟؟



بص نصيحة منى ، انا شغلى الشاغل هو الأسئلة مثل هذة فرجاء لا تسألها لكى لا تحرج نفسك وطبعا انا مش هاجاوب عليها عشان هى خارج نطاق الأسئلة فى القسم المسموح بيها

ولو عايز الإجابة ماشى اقول لك لا مشكلة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 فبراير 2010)

> بعد هذا لا يعود ممكناً للخطيئة أن تتسلّط عليهم أو أن تستبد بهم، لأنهم آلهة بالنعمة


 
سلام و نعمه حبيبي انا لم افهم ذلك التعبير للاسف

ارجو التوضيح لي

سلام


----------



## hero2b (26 فبراير 2010)

مع احترامي الشديد لك أخي ava_kirolos_son وشكرا لتعبك

لكن التفسير الي كتبته لا يمت للآيتين بصلة 

الآيتين بيقولوا

*(الفانديك)(التكوين)(Gn-3-22)(. وقال الرب الاله هوذا الانسان قد صار كواحد منا عارفا الخير والشر.والآن لعله يمد يده ويأخذ من شجرة الحياة ايضا ويأكل ويحيا الى الابد.)


(الفانديك)(التكوين)(Gn-3-23)(فاخرجه الرب الاله من جنة عدن ليعمل الارض التي أخذ منها.)*


*لاحظ حرف الفاء... والذي يفيد التعقيب والسرعة في الفعل يعني مثلا.. تعب علاء فنام .. أكل فشبع...*


*وبالتالي لا علاقة للنص الذي كتبته بالآيتين...*

ثانيا لم تعطني ردا على سبب موت الحيوانات اذا كان الموت هو علاج الخطية فما ذنب الحيوانات


----------



## hero2b (26 فبراير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> تانى هانرجع لشغل ودنك منين يا جحا ؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*اسلوبك يا استاذ مولكا مولكان لايصلح للحوار فأسلوبك اسلوب استهزاء وخلاص *

*يا ريت لما ترد ترد بالادلة وبدون استهزاء *

*وطالما ان مثل هذه الاسئلة هي شغلك الشاغل اتفضل رد عليه*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (26 فبراير 2010)

hero2b قال:


> مع احترامي الشديد لك أخي ava_kirolos_son وشكرا لتعبك
> 
> لكن التفسير الي كتبته لا يمت للآيتين بصلة
> 
> ...




بعد كل هذا الشرح ترجع وتقول ليس لهم صله هذا هو لايوجد بديل 

هذه مشكلتك انتا  ارجع مره اخري للمشاركات واقرأئها جيدا ولكني سوف اضيف شئ لم اجيب عنه

وما علاقه الحيوان بكلامي او كلامك حيوان ايه وذنب ايه وهل الحيوانات تخطئ 

ارجو عدم التشتيت حتي نصل الي نتيجه في النهايه

سلام السيد المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (26 فبراير 2010)

اية ٢٣:

٢٣ فاخرجه الرب الاله من جنة عدن ليعمل الارض التي اخذ منها"​

طرد الإنسان من الجنة:

١. الله بذلك يعلن عدم رضائه عن تصرف آدم .

٢. هناك مراحم محفوظة للإنسان بعد موته .

٣. خارج الجنة سيقارن بين حاله فيها وحاله خارجها فيتوب ويشتاق لله كما حدث مع
الإبن الضال.

٤. إذا قدم توبه يسمع الصوت "تكون معي في الفردوس"


معلومه صغيره: الموت هنا ليس الموت الجسدي بل الروحي الخطيه قتلت الانسان بسبب طاعته للشيطان او مخالفه امر الرب .صار يوجد فاسد تغيرت  طبيعه الانسان وصار يعلم الشر الذي عكس تماما ما خلقه الله عليها

علي اصبحت اوضح الان​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (26 فبراير 2010)

اظن بعد هذا اخي:hero2b

لا يوجد مجال للمزيد من الاستفسارت او الاسئله عرضت عليك الطرد واسباب الطرد ونتائج الطرد

و ايضا اسباب عمليه محبه الله للبشر التي تمثلت في الفداء 

لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية. يو 3: 16

ارجو من الله في النهايه ان اكون قدمت الاجابات التي تبني امامك هيكل معلوماتك

سلام السيد المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل


----------



## محمد 1 (26 فبراير 2010)

يا اخوان لا تحسبوني أطعن أو أسب الدين ولكن كا ما قيل لا أساس له من الصحة بالنسبة للديانة الاسلامية فالقصة سأسردها فيما بعد ان شاء الله.


----------



## أَمَة (26 فبراير 2010)

محمد 1 قال:


> يا اخوان لا تحسبوني أطعن أو أسب الدين ولكن كا ما قيل لا أساس له من الصحة بالنسبة للديانة الاسلامية فالقصة سأسردها فيما بعد ان شاء الله.


 

أخي محمد1
لا تستطيع ان تسرد القصة الإسلامية في  منتدى الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية، لأنك لو فعلت ستحذف.
علينا أن نتبع نظام المنتدى
يمكنك ان تفعل ذلك في منتدى الحوار الإسلامي.


----------



## أَمَة (26 فبراير 2010)

hero2b قال:


> مع احترامي الشديد لك أخي ava_kirolos_son وشكرا لتعبك
> 
> لكن التفسير الي كتبته لا يمت للآيتين بصلة
> 
> ...


 

أخي هيرو

الأحداث متشابكة ومتداخلة فلا يمكنك أن تفصلها عن بعضها وتختار منها ما تشاء وتبني عليها قضية، لأن النتيجة ستكون الفشل حتى لو كنت من أذكى المحامين. المحامي الذكي يدرس القضية بنفسه بكل تفاصيلها وأحداثها ولا يقبل اقوالا يرددها الشارع.

إذا كنت تفكر أن الله خاف من معرفة آدم للخير والشر ولذلك طرده، اسمح لي أن أقول لك انك مخطئ. 

كان عليك أن تقرأ الأصحاحين الأول والثاني من سفر التكوين لتلم بكل أحداث القصة الكاملة بدلا من أن تأتي بهذه الآية المبتورة . لو فعلتَ لكنتَ عرفت أن العقوبة الأصلية لعصيان آدم وحواء كانت الموت - والطرد هو نتاج العقوبة الأولية.

وبما انك أعطيت مثلا على حرف الفاء (فاء السببية) اعطيك انا مثلا أيضا. عاوقبت ابني بحرمانه من اللعب لأنه عصا امري أثناء غيابي عن البيت وخرج الى الشارع، وعرف ان هناك العابا في الصندوق الكبير يمكنه الوصول اليها واللعب بها فقفلت الصندوق. فهل يكون سبب قفل الصندوق معرفته أم نتيجة عقوبته؟

هكذا طرد آدم لم يكن بسبب معرفته لأن الله لم يخلقه ليكون جاهلا ولكن لأنه نال المعرفة من خلال خبرته للشر فأفسد الشر طبيعته ولم يعد مستحقا للعيش مع الله القدوس، لأن الفساد والقداسة لا يلتقيان كما أن الظلام والنور لا يلتقيان. 

الله بعدله وبمحبته للإنسان عاقبه بالموت رحمة منه لكي لا يعيش الى الأبد في شر أعماله وهو بعيد عنه، ولكنه أعد له شيئا أفضل لكي يعيده الى الحياة الأبدية معه التي هيأها له عندما خلقه في البدء من العدم. فشجرة الحياة هي خشبة الصليب التي سمح الرب في قطف ثمارها عندما حل الزمان الذي في توقيته فتأنس وصلب عليها ومات ودفن ولكنه انتصر على الموت لانه منزه عن كل عيب وكل فساد فقام بقوة لاهوته مانحا القيامة لآدم ولكل البشر الذين يؤمنون به الها مخلصا. 



hero2b قال:


> - اذا كان الموت هو العلاج للتخلص من المعصية... فايه لازمة الصلب والفداء ..


 
الموت لم يكن علاجا للتخلص من المعصية بل عقوبة لها. لازمة الصلب لأنه هو الفداء للعقوبة وهو العلاج للموت. سأشرح أكثر في كلامي التالي.




hero2b قال:


> - واذا كان الصلب لتخليص البشرية من الخطيئة ... ليه الانسان ما زال بيموت طالما ان الخطيئة اتغفرت خلاص


 
الموت سيف ذو حدين. 
*الحد الأول* الموت الروحي وهو الحياة البعيدة عن الله. وهذا حدث ويحدث في مرحلتين:

الحدث الأول: عصيان آدم وطرده وعيشه بعيدا عن الله. وتعيشها الآن كل ذريته التي لا تؤمن بعمل الله الخلاصي الذي صار بالمسيح يسوع. 

الحدث الثاني: يوم الدينونة حيث يكون الموت النهائي في عذاب ابدي بعيدا عن الله.

*الحد الثاني* وهو موت الجسد الناتج عن الموت الروحي. وهذا انتهى أمره ولم نعد نحسب له حسابا لأن المسيح قد انتصر عليه بموته وقيامته. فصار الموت جسر عبور للحياة الأبدية. فإما أن تكون حياة أبدية مع الله في ملكوته أو بعيدة عن الله في عذاب أبدي.

وكما أن الله الذي لا يتغير ولا يتبدل لم يحرم آدم من حرية إستعمال إرادته عندما خلقه، هكذا اليوم يعطينا حرية قبول أو رفض حقيقة تجسده وموته على الصليب الذي غلب به سلطان الموت فأعاد لنا الحياة التي فقدناه بخطيئة آدم...




hero2b قال:


> - ليه الحيوانات بتموت..؟؟
> 
> بس هو دا الي مش فاهمه


 
كان لعصيان آدم وما نتج عنه من بعد عن الله وموت للجسد تأثير على كل الخليقة لأن الله خلق كل شيء من أجله وأعطاه سلطانًا، إذ قال*: "إملأوا الأرض واخضعوها وتسلطوا علي سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى كل حيوان يدب على الأرض*" *[28]*. لم يخلقه كائنًا خانعًا في مذلة إنما أراده صاحب سلطان علي نفسه كما علي بقية الخليقة.
فإذا سقط سلطان أو ملك في حرب وصار تحت سيطرة العدو يسقط معه كل ما هو تحت سلطانه ويصير ايضا تحت سيطرة العدو. وعندما سقط الإنسان بعصيانه في يد الشرير وصار تحت سلطان الموت سقطت معه كل الخليقة من نبات الى حيوان.

ارجو أن اكون قد أفدتك​


----------

